# Eberron Game in Louisville looking for players



## physicscarp (Dec 3, 2005)

Greetings all!

I’m in the process of getting together a group of approximately four players for a D&D 3.5 Eberron game which is set to start the first weekend of the new year (Jan. 7th or 8th).  The game will run biweekly with a playtime of about 5 hours.  I’ll be hosting the game at my apartment which is located in the Lyndon area of Louisville. 

I’m open to experienced players and new players, as well as different play styles.  Above all, I like to run a game that is fun.  If you are interested, email me at carpento@hotmail.com and I’ll get you more details.

Brian


----------



## physicscarp (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm still looking for two more players for this game. Right now, I've got two guys interested, and I hope that we can get together sometime over the holidays and meet, preferably after the 13th and finals.

If anyone else is interested, do not hesitate to email me. It doesn't matter if you are a hardcore gamer who owns every D&D book published or a new player who doesn't even own dice. I'm just looking to put a fun group together.


----------



## exile (Dec 24, 2005)

Alas I now live in Toledo, OH and am unable to join your game (I lived in Louisville for nine years before moving here for work). I just thought I'd take a few minutes to wish you well in your game and direct you to www.ghoulgamers.com if you are not already familiar with it. I'm almost certain you'll find some Louisville area gamers there.

Chad


----------



## physicscarp (Dec 29, 2005)

exile,

Thanks for the info.  I've been familiar with the GHOUL boards since I moved here this summer.  I've had a post up there for a while, but I've had little luck finding players beyond the two I have now.  Everyone else seems to have snatched up the available players!  :\   

For those of you reading this looking for a game though, email me! The two players that are committed to the game already are great and have made up interesting characters already.  We've met face to face and I think it's going to be a great group. We're hoping to start soon, so don't wait!


----------

